# Laying off paint how-to?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Here's a blog by one of the contributors here

http://www.diypaintingguide.org/


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

I've been crazy busy, which is why I've been so absent lately. I'd like to take a shot at this, but I'm getting up in a second to go to work, again. Getting a good quality looking finish with a brush involves a lot of detailed explanation. I know there is a lengthy post here somewhere where I did go into detail, and that OP found it to be helpful. The search feature might uncover it, and if I have sometime tonight, I'll try to find it. Thanks for the nod to the site BJ, but I don't know how much is there on that topic. Maybe that's a project for me, turning that post into a blog entry for future reference. Thanks. I've missed you guys and the activity here. Hope everyone has been well.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Just getting up @ 9 in the morning? man o man, bankers hours:laughing:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Laying off is a term I have not heard so will anxiously await responses.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

There is a paint firm locally here who actually used the "patented" ( his name) finish stoke as a sales gimmick! 
But here I mean the final top to bottom stroke of the roller on a glossy paint- to get the stipple laying in the same direction.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

I found the earlier post on laying off finish. The original OP was using oil based paint, but the technique is basically the same. Here goes

Brons, don't worry. All oil based enamels are required to state to be used on metal only. It's a government joke. You're fine. As to brushes, I strictly use synthetic brushes with oil/Impervo. It seems that natural britles anymore are not the quality they once were, they're too thick and I got tired of chasing brush tips off of the trim. I really like the finish with synthetic, and I know some here will agree. 

Also, Impervo is not the paint it used to be. It's still probably the best leveling paint on the market, but not as it was in years past. Was a time when you could get a near spray looking finish with a brush or mohair roller. Again, write your congressman and thank him for that. So, don't set your expectations too high. 

First, when you dip the brush, dip it about half-way, tap it lightly back and forth against the inside of the can. Only wipe the brush against the rim every couple of dips, before redipping, to reduce the overfill. And do that while you're *laying* off, for which you need a drier brush.

When you brush a trim enamel, versus brushing on walls, you're *laying* it on rather than brushing it in with a lot of back and forth. So you don't press too hard and no aggressive back and forth. A lighter touch with flowing motion. Try to keep your uptake and the amount of area covered with each dip uniform so you get a nice even film. When I apply the paint, I use the narrow side holding it on a slight angle, which is firmer. (Brush has two broad sides and two narrow sides) Don't lay off every brushful, apply a couple of brushfuls and lay all off at once. I lay off with the flat broad side.

Wipe the excess out of your brush before you lay off, but don't over do it, just the real heavy overfill. Lay off lightly with just the tips of the brush, brush slightly angled. Keep you lines straight. With long dry oils, you can lay off till you're satisfied. If it looks like the brush marks are thick and there is too much paint, wipe your brush and lay it off again. Part of what you are doing when *laying* off is further creating a uniform layer, which means you might be removing some as well, that's why you need a drier brush. Do it all slowly and steady. 

If you watch a pro brush, when they start *laying* off from a corner, they vibrate the brush a bit and then pull away. This pushes paint up to the tip and lays it in the corner, otherwise you'll drag the already applied paint away from the corner.
When you lay off window sills, start in one corner and go all the way across stopping just before you reach the other sideframe, do the whole sill, then go into opposite corner and pull it out the inches to meet what you just layed off. You don't want a meeting point in the middle of the sill. You always want your layoff meeting points where they'll be least noticeable. I did a job recently with Impervo where I had long horizontal panels, eye level, that I had to lay off. I put the brush where I wanted it and walked the length of the panel, the way I described, to avoid putting meeting points in the middle of the panel, which would have been noticeable. 

This all takes a lot of patience, thought, and practice. Don't get flustered or impatient, that will only make things worse.Take a deep breath. And remember, a lighter touch. Good Luck.

Hope it helps


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

sdsester said:


> Laying off is a term I have not heard so will anxiously await responses.


Sd, you've never heard the term "laying off", AKA "tipping off"? After you apply the paint to the surface, you lay it off to level it, make your brush strokes uniform, and tie it into what you've already painted.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

jsheridan said:


> Sd, you've never heard the term "laying off", AKA "tipping off"? After you apply the paint to the surface, you lay it off to level it, make your brush strokes uniform, and tie it into what you've already painted.


Have certainly heard of tipping off. Just never heard of laying off. Learn something every day if you keep your mind open to it. Thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Guys- in this case the OP ( started in a different thread) was having problems with ROLLING out semi without leaving tracks. So it is not a brushing or back brushing, or tipping Q- it is how to roll a semi.


----------

